# Sciatic blocks



## Jarant (Oct 30, 2008)

I have patient that had a procedure and then a block 64445.  Then within 24 hours had a 64446 sciatic nerve block continuous infusion done but done by another Anesthesiologist.  Can we bill out both and add a  77 to the 64446 and get paid.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## mbort (Oct 30, 2008)

1) are both physicians under the same tax id?
2) two different procedure codes, so I am confused on why you want to use 77 for repeat procedure??  

If both doctors are under the same tax id, the 58 or 78 seem more appropriate.


----------



## Jarant (Oct 30, 2008)

Both doctors are under the same Tax id.  I was ugoing to use the 77 because it is a different doctor.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## mbort (Oct 30, 2008)

since its the same tax id, there is no need to use the 77.


----------



## Jarant (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks!!!!

Jenny


----------



## Jarant (Oct 30, 2008)

Just found out that the 6446 was done in the recovery room.  So could I still use a 78 or 58.

Jenny


----------

